# Great friends are hard to find!!



## jjett84724 (Jan 4, 2009)

I found a construction crew pulling down a turkey farm. I was able to salvage 20, 12 foot, 8x8 timbers, and a bunch of tin off of the roof. The tin was in 32 foot lengths. I cut them in half with a sawzall.  Those are freaking cool. That was on one building, and there are two buildings still standing. I figured I would come back tomorrow and started home. The trailer was loaded heavy, but I figured the truck would pull it. I was wrong. 

On the way home, from the great score, the old truck finally gave up the ghost. The tranny gave up. I couldn't even get the truck to go forward or back. Luckily, we got it off the road. I was pulling the trailer that was a loaded a little bit heavy, I guess.  

Within five minutes, three friends stopped by to check on me. One hooked up the trailer, one gave me his house keys and told me to get his truck to pull mine home, and the third helped me tow it home. What a great place to live!!! 

Now unfortunately, I can't get back out there to get the rest of the tin or more heavy timbers. Oh well. 

Great people in these small towns. Just had to give thanks for my friends guys. I am sure you understand.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 5, 2009)

jjett84724 said:


> I found a construction crew pulling down a turkey farm. I was able to salvage 20, 12 foot, 8x8 timbers, and a bunch of tin off of the roof. The tin was in 32 foot lengths. I cut them in half with a sawzall.  Those are freaking cool. That was on one building, and there are two buildings still standing. I figured I would come back tomorrow and started home. The trailer was loaded heavy, but I figured the truck would pull it. I was wrong.
> 
> On the way home, from the great score, the old truck finally gave up the ghost. The tranny gave up. I couldn't even get the truck to go forward or back. Luckily, we got it off the road. I was pulling the trailer that was a loaded a little bit heavy, I guess.
> 
> ...



Talk some of them buddies into helping salvage for part of the take.


----------

